# Super dmz rx cycle help



## Jayh17 (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay I'm running super dmz rx for a short cycle of two weeks. Today is my third day and noticed my balls had decreased in size as if they were cold. But I'm also using iml's advanced cycle support. And ordered "FORGED: POST CYCLE SUPPORT" for pct I am running only 20mg a day for 2 weeks. Then 4 weeks pct but I wanted to know if I should add some more to my cycle or pct?
My diet is a high protein low carb diet.
I use p90x for my workout though. I am Also using "pure solution's IGF" works amazing. But I'm concerned with the balls shrinkage? How can I help this?


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 4, 2011)

this thread should be deleted


----------



## Laborer (Dec 4, 2011)

Testicular atrophy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 4, 2011)

2 week. you pigeon punch drug addict. do some research holy dog shit batman. if you didnt even no that taking dmz for only 2 weeks would make you balls suck completly back into your body for the rest of your life then you should not be taking any aas or PH. why do kids insist on doing research when the sides come up instead of doing whats right before ever starting?

EDIT: HAHAHA wow i got so mad at the first part i didnt even see the p90x part LMAO wow bro kill urself


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Dec 4, 2011)

no gains will ever stick without testosterone from my experience ... and 2 weeks of a ph cycle will do nothing for you.. forged and all that cycle support are help for the liver i think.. after a sdrol any type of cycle you need a real pct not an over the counter one


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow thanks. I ask a question and I get dumbass answers. I did do my research but the reason why I wanted to just do 2 weeks cycle is because I don't want HUGE gains I just want mild gains but with a little extra help. What pct do you guys recommend? Thanks in advance once again.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Jayh17 said:


> Wow thanks. I ask a question and I get dumbass answers. I did do my research but the reason why I wanted to just do 2 weeks cycle is because I don't want HUGE gains I just want mild gains but with a little extra help. What pct do you guys recommend? Thanks in advance once again.



There arent dumb questions. Just dumb people.


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 5, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> There arent dumb questions. Just dumb people.



Cmon. I just want to know which pct to take since super dmz it doesn't convert to estrogen, will taking a SERM cause estrogen to rebound after stopping? So I thought forged pct was gonna be enough? Just to get my nat test going? And I will be taking forged pct. So if I can stack it with something else to get better pct? Thanks by the way.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 5, 2011)

please run the 4 weeks bro. get some clomid and run clomid for pct. idc if you dont want huge gains. if you dont want the gains of a PH or AAS then dont fucking do it. the reaosn you get stupid answers is becuase ur saying halfway retardted shit. if you knew what you where doing or talking about in any way you would realize how stupid 2 week DMZ is. seriously. just hit the weights hard and eat anything and everything you can shove in your mouth. youll get the gains u want that way. how about some stats?

age?
hieght?
weight?
BF%?
Social security#:
DL#?
first and last name?
birthdate and the pin to you bank account


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Jayh17 said:


> Cmon. I just want to know which pct to take since super dmz it doesn't convert to estrogen, will taking a SERM cause estrogen to rebound after stopping? So I thought forged pct was gonna be enough? Just to get my nat test going? And I will be taking forged pct. So if I can stack it with something else to get better pct? Thanks by the way.



It's not that simple. Everyone is different. You have to learn how to crawl before you can run.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 5, 2011)

My bottle should be coming in this week. I ordered some off Orbitnutrition. Plan on using IML cycle support and Anabeta.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Plan on using IML cycle support....



Plan?!


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 5, 2011)

lol rephrase that I will!!!


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 5, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> please run the 4 weeks bro. get some clomid and run clomid for pct. idc if you dont want huge gains. if you dont want the gains of a PH or AAS then dont fucking do it. the reaosn you get stupid answers is becuase ur saying halfway retardted shit. if you knew what you where doing or talking about in any way you would realize how stupid 2 week DMZ is. seriously. just hit the weights hard and eat anything and everything you can shove in your mouth. youll get the gains u want that way. how about some stats?
> 
> age?
> hieght?
> ...







I'm 23
5'10
247
About 30 % body fat.
I'm illegal mexican not familiar with any of this. Lmao jk
Yeah you're right fuck it I'll do 4 weeks and run clomid after that, For about 4 weeks, correct? Will I need anything else with clomid? Or I can just use it as a stand alone? But since super dmz claims it doesn't aromatize and no esteogen sides will occur, will I need a serm? Cause i have forged pct by "transform supplements" what else should I stack it with to make for better pct. And about the estrogen shit, It would suck having estrogen rebound effects on my body after a while. Thanks guys really appreciate the advise man


----------



## Laborer (Dec 5, 2011)

Bro I am 5'10" and was 240 

I cut out the frijoles and tacos hit cardio and weights hard. Got down to 168 which was to skinny but now workin on my way up, 187 now.

I would get diet in check, drop down body fat% then start with ph's or aas.


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well it's too late now since I am 5 days into my cycle. I'm doing p90x so I do cardio yoga and stuff...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

What does a p90x workout look like? 

Glad you decided to do a full cycle of DMZ. 

And the clomid alone sounds like a plan.


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 6, 2011)

Each weight training video is about 1hr long followed by 15 minutes of hardcore ab shit. 
First 
Chest n back
Cardio
Shoulders n arms
Yoga
Legs n back
Kenpo (more cardio)
Then one day of rest. 
That's pretty much it, very nice.
But like I said before I have a pct on the way already it's 
The forged pct by transform supplements I'm planning on using that but to make it better of a pct what else should I add to it, and about the estrogen related sides, since super dmz does not convert to estrogen, a serm will not be needed, correct?

Oh and about the testes, they should return back to normal after my cycle is over and I start pct correct?


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

Jayh17 said:


> Each weight training video is about 1hr long followed by 15 minutes of hardcore ab shit.
> First
> Chest n back
> Cardio
> ...


 yes. mine bairly shut down when i was on dmz. you should see them now 8 weeks into test and a 4 week kicker of dmz


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 6, 2011)

He'll yeah man dmz is the shit, but so running forged pct alone will not be enough right?
I don't need any serm for pct now do I? Since it says it does my aromitize, doesnt convert to estrogen.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

you shouldnt need and AI
dmz 2 caps a day for 4 weeks. 
Cycle support 4 caps a day
Milk thistle 2 caps a day.

pct clomid and cycle support youll be gtgmaybe add a natty test booster if u want for pct


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> you shouldnt need and AI
> dmz 2 caps a day for 4 weeks.
> Cycle support 4 caps a day
> Milk thistle 2 caps a day.
> ...



Thanks man, appreciate the advise. And I been doing one pill a day so far and 4 pills cycle support, I'm going to up my dose maybe at the beginning of the second week. Not sure if I should yet tho since it's a vert potent ph.

And I do not have clomid, I have "FORGED: PCT, by transform supplements"


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

Jayh17 said:


> Thanks man, appreciate the advise. And I been doing one pill a day so far and 4 pills cycle support, I'm going to up my dose maybe at the beginning of the second week. Not sure if I should yet tho since it's a vert potent ph.
> 
> And I do not have clomid, I have "FORGED: PCT, by transform supplements"


 you should up it to 2 pills a day. youll be ok. drink PLENY of water and make sure you take all 4 caps of cycle support a day and youll be okay. then drink more water. you can PCT without clomid with DMZ but i honestly recomend it. I wish you would have asked a little more questions before you started. im not trying to be a dick ubt people need to understand that doing the wrong thing can cuase serious medical problems now and in the future. I dont understand why kids take everything and THEN ask questions halway thro the cycle. i did MONTHS of reeaerch before i bought my shit and then i did even more then i finally started. to be honest i probably should have waitied and learned even more. this sint somthing to play around with and this is why AAS gets bad idea and shit from the media and gerneal public


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 6, 2011)

I did lots of research on it, guess not enough. And I comPletely understand, but since you know I thought "oh Short cycles, mild gains less sides" that's What I was going for, but since doing this for 4 weeks is better you know, I wasn't expecting it. Wouldn't 2 pills be too much man since it's my first cycle? and how small will my testes get man? One of the things I'm concerned about lol. "I'm trying to pull a bitch, not trick a bitch" - Katt williams lmao anyways yeah.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 6, 2011)

If you don't have clomid, buy clomid. Feel free to use forged PCT as well but that will not stimulate shut down testes to produce more testosterone. It is just regular test booster. Clomid blocks estrogen receptors in your brain, which signals a low concentration of steroid hormones in the blood stream. Your body compensates by producing GnRH which stimulates LH, which stimulates testosterone. The ingredients in Forged PCT do not do this. You need a SERM to bring back testosterone ASAP or else it will take a long time to come back and you can lose more than you started with. Don't let the fact that it's legal fool you. It shuts you down, and you need a SERM to stimulate your HPTA. And HCG would help with the shrinkage but it's too late for that. Expect them to be 1/3 of the size they started as by the end of the 4 weeks.


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 7, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> If you don't have clomid, buy clomid. Feel free to use forged PCT as well but that will not stimulate shut down testes to produce more testosterone. It is just regular test booster. Clomid blocks estrogen receptors in your brain, which signals a low concentration of steroid hormones in the blood stream. Your body compensates by producing GnRH which stimulates LH, which stimulates testosterone. The ingredients in Forged PCT do not do this. You need a SERM to bring back testosterone ASAP or else it will take a long time to come back and you can lose more than you started with. Don't let the fact that it's legal fool you. It shuts you down, and you need a SERM to stimulate your HPTA. And HCG would help with the shrinkage but it's too late for that. Expect them to be 1/3 of the size they started as by the end of the 4 weeks.




Yeah I understand, but I honestly don't know where to get clomid from, if maybe u can send me an email about where to find em I would definitely get it. But since suPer dmz does not convert to estrogen, using a seem will cause an estrogen rebound therefore causing delayed estrOgen related side effects bro. I would NOT like any of that to happen. Any advice is appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## Jayh17 (Dec 7, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> If you don't have clomid, buy clomid. Feel free to use forged PCT as well but that will not stimulate shut down testes to produce more testosterone. It is just regular test booster. Clomid blocks estrogen receptors in your brain, which signals a low concentration of steroid hormones in the blood stream. Your body compensates by producing GnRH which stimulates LH, which stimulates testosterone. The ingredients in Forged PCT do not do this. You need a SERM to bring back testosterone ASAP or else it will take a long time to come back and you can lose more than you started with. Don't let the fact that it's legal fool you. It shuts you down, and you need a SERM to stimulate your HPTA. And HCG would help with the shrinkage but it's too late for that. Expect them to be 1/3 of the size they started as by the end of the 4 weeks.



My email is my username just add "@gmail.com" lmao


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally ordered me some DMZ!!!! Should be on the way soon! Got a good deal on Orbit so will log it when I start using.


----------

